# Lucky duck goose flapper



## Pfeiff (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey everyone,
I've looked at the new lucky duck goose flapper, and I'm looking for opinions or experience with it... It looks kinda neat cause it could help pull attention off the flags at the blind, but I think it might scare em off like the mojo ducks... Anybody actually hunted with one yet?


----------



## DMBgoosehunter13 (Mar 8, 2012)

I know several people who are using them. No problems with birds flairing. The key is to know when to turn it on and off. With geese you never it want it running non-stop. Read the birds and you will do just fine.


----------

